# Korkgriffe entfernen ?



## Finess (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Boardies ,

Ich habe da einige Ruten an denen ich einen Korkgrifftausch vornhemen will so weit es moeglich ist.

Also hier meine Frage an euch. Kann man Korkgriffe bei einer Rute von der Stange unbeschaedigt enfernen ? Mit was fuer einem Kleber/Bindestoff sind die meist verbunden ?

Weare warscheinlich nur moeglich wenn der Kleber auf Hitze reagiert wie der Endring oder mache ich mir da falsche Hoffnungen ? 

Wenn das nicht so funktioniert , muss man dann denn Kork komplett zerstoeren um ihn von der Rute zu bekommen und wenn ja wie mache ich das am besten ohne denn blank am handstueck zu demolieren.


----------



## hsobolewski (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Korkgriffe entfernen ?*

Du bekommst den Kork durch Hitze nicht vom Blank ohne den Kork zu zerstören. Und ob es der Blank aushält ist auch das Problem dabei.
Hierbei hilft nur mit einem stabilen Teppichmesser den Kork abzuschneiden. Mit ein wenig Vorsicht ist das aber kein Problem. Zerstören musst du ihn immer.


----------



## Finess (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Korkgriffe entfernen ?*

Wie schade ! Die beiden haetten naehmlich genial auf die anderern zwei gepasst bei denen ich eh vorhatte die Griffe  zu wechseln.
Andererseits oeffnet es die Meoglichkeit zu experimentieren und die Griffe eventuel sogar besser/passender zu gestalten.
Danke Helmut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Korkgriffe entfernen ?*

Wie Helmut sagt: Der Kork leitet keine Hitze, verkohlt eher, ist nicht mit Hitze zu lösen.
Unter Ruten von der Stange befinden sich oft fiese Hartkleber oder gar darunter gegossenes Epoxy. Nicht Kork oder Rollenhalter sind das Problem, sondern diese Kleber, die sich kaum ohne Zerstörung der Blankoberfläche oder gar Fadenspäne abkratzen lassen. Bei Umbauten wo man auch den Rollenhalter und die Grifflängen verschieben will, ein mieses Problem. 
Ruten vom Rutenbauer mit Tape drunter sind da viel besser, die Rollenhalter kann man auf Tapeunterfütterung sogar mit dem Föhn erhitzen und ablösen, der Kork muß geschnippelt werden, der Unterbau ist aber ratzfatz sauber.


----------



## Schweißsocke (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Korkgriffe entfernen ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ruten vom Rutenbauer mit Tape drunter sind da viel besser,



...aber eigentlich Pfusch, weil der Rutenbauer keine Lust hatte, den Innendurchmesser des Korks genau zurechtzufeilen. Auch bei unterwickelten Griffen wird der Kork letzlich durch Kleber gehalten. Das Hauptproblem ist aber der Rollenhalter: Wenn dieser gut mit Epoxy verklebt ist, bekommt man den nie mehr runter.


----------



## hsobolewski (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Korkgriffe entfernen ?*

Schweißsocke 
Und umgekehrt wäre es erst Pfusch. Ganz egal welcher Rutenbauer es ist. Alle feilen keine Korks mehr zurecht sondern haben fuer standart Handgriffe vorgefertigte Formkork mit entsprechender Bohrung und Steigung. Da aber es bei Blanks gerade was die Steigung (Abnehmenden Durchmesser) deutliche Unterschiede gibt bleibt einem nichts anderes Übrig dieses mit Klebeband auszugleichen. Aber auch gibt es zuviele unterschiedliche Durchmesser. Pfusch ist etwas was sich nach längeren Gebrauch auflöst. Das trifft hier nicht zu. Aber bei dem der diesen Unterschied mit haufenweise Kleber meint auszugleichen. Auch wenn es ein aufscheumender Kleber ist. Letzteres rate ich komplett ab weil es einfach mit zuvielen Problemen behaftet ist. Man braucht ja nur einmal billige Angelruten auseinnander nehmen.
Was anderes ist wenn man eine spezielle Form wählt. Hierfür nimmt man diese 12mm Scheiben her und die werden aufgebohrt und am Schluss aufgeschliffen und sind passgenau. Dies rentiert sich eigendlich nur bei Suprem Qualität. Die wiederum haben die aller wenigsten. Denn alle anderen Qualitäten haben einen Nachteil. Es enstehen beim Abschleifen unschöne Stellen die man dann wiederum Spachtel müsste. Und das wäre wiederum unnütze Arbeit da man ja schon fertige Griffstücke bekommt.
Einen sauber mit epoxikleber verklebten guten Rollenhalter bekommt man runter. Einfache Rollenhalter zerstört man dabei. Das es leicht ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt und wäre nicht ratsam das erste mal an einer sehr hochwertigen Rute es aus zu probieren. Da macht man schnell mal den Blank kaput.


----------

